# Boas > General Boas >  Would you rather own a Brazilian Rainbow boa or a Red-tail  boa?

## coolguypat27

Which species do you find more interesting and unique? and why?
Honestly, i love BRB's i find them such a unique species that not a lot of people own, in comparison to for instance a ball python or a corn snake. They're also one of the most beautiful snakes in the snake hobby, and in the world. IMO :Very Happy:

----------

_BeastMaster_ (05-22-2009)

----------


## AndrewGeibel

I would just go or both like i did. Then you don't even have to decide!

----------

_Vypyrz_ (06-17-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

RTB, simply because of their impressive size.

----------


## zackw419

RTB definitely

----------


## Mettle

I loved my rtb when I had him. He was a fantastic snake. Well tempered, easy to handle, etc. Some days I really regret selling him.  :Sad: 

A brb has been on my list of "wish I could" snakes for a very long time though. They're simply gourgeous. However, their care is a bit more demanding than that of an rtb.

These are very different snakes. Different looks, sizes, care requirements... It's a tough choice. 

I guess I would probably go with the brb if I had the opportunity.

----------


## Clementine_3

I don't have either but do babysit my son's BRB during the summer while he's traveling.  I must say, she is a beautiful snake and mostly very friendly...she can be a little 'huffy' sometimes but it's mostly all show.  If I were going to get a boa of any kind I would probably get a BRB, just so pretty to look at.  She is a bit of a hider though, they are a tad shy.

----------


## SK_Exotics

i have a rainbow. hes great but i like the nice red tails more, though i dont have one. as long as its not a plain old Columbian i like red tails.

----------


## Dragoon

gotta love the look of an albino RTB

----------

_Melody_ (06-18-2011)

----------


## aalomon

BRB I love how they look. I do prefer bigger snakes but thats what retics are for  :Cool:

----------


## mrmertz

RTB to be sure.

----------


## firehop

I love rainbows but they all seem not to like me so much

----------


## BeastMaster

BRB all the way, I am beside myself waiting to get mine  :Good Job: 

Seriously, I think I am going insane  :Surprised:  (and broke  :ROFL:  ).

----------


## Mike Schultz

If it's a choice and you have the means to care for either one of them just as well 
then i'd go with a boa constrictor.

Rainbows are pissy little brats  :Razz:

----------


## Jason Bowden

Red tail boa...
I got bitten too many times by one of my buddies rainbows!

----------


## pugilist

Having kept both, my preference is BRB. 

Having said that - I will add - it doesn't matter what anyone on this thread likes best, as you are the one buying it - so buy the one that interest you the most, not the winner of some forum vote.

----------


## m00kfu

Apparently I've got some exceptional BRB's, because neither of them have ever so much as struck at me.

----------


## pugilist

> Apparently I've got some exceptional BRB's, because neither of them have ever so much as struck at me.


I had 22 at one point - one was the spawn of satan... but was an adult when I got her and never been handled, the rest were just fine. 

The babies are nippy, but you see that in a lot of species. 

I am not sure why they have such a bad wrap for being mean, It was certainly not my experience. 

Now - they do have a HUGE feeding response - so maybe much of the "nippy" quotes are simply keeper errors/feed response that is mis-diagnosed as mean/aggressive.

----------

puckett26 (02-15-2010)

----------


## m00kfu

Thank you!  That's exactly the kind of response I was hoping my reply would trigger from someone.  :Razz:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Ooh, that's a tough one! I love them both! BRBs are smaller and more manageable than RTBs, but they also need insane humidity levels. They're both gorgeous. In my opinion, BRBs are one of the most beautiful snakes in the world, definitely rivaled by RTB morphs. I have a *minor* obsession with sunglow RTBs. If I only had the money!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bradabolics

I own 2 red-tails so I'm going with RTB of course, I just prefer the thicker bodied snakes...

----------


## Mike Schultz

> I had 22 at one point - one was the spawn of satan... but was an adult when I got her and never been handled, the rest were just fine. 
> 
> The babies are nippy, but you see that in a lot of species. 
> 
> I am not sure why they have such a bad wrap for being mean, It was certainly not my experience. 
> 
> Now - they do have a HUGE feeding response - so maybe much of the "nippy" quotes are simply keeper errors/feed response that is mis-diagnosed as mean/aggressive.


Having cared for a lot of both, I would say that Rainbow Boas (brazilians and colombians) generally have a lot higher tendency toward aggression than Boa constrictors... I've dealt with babies and adults of both species and with the same amount of handling etc the rainbows are usually more nippy.

Not saying that all rainbow boas are evil, as I know that with proper handling and care they can be great, i just think its more in their nature to be little demons than it is for red tails  :Wink: 

,... so basically, if you get a rainbow boa be sure to handle it enough!

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I personally like the Red Tail boas because I like the snakes that get a decent size and are thick, like Ball pythons. I really want a RTB, but I think it would be too much for me because I want to own many BPs and I already have a Dumeril's boa whose going to get a good 7-8 feet long so an RTB that would be 10 feet would be too much for me. Though, they are beautiful snakes.

----------


## pavlovk1025

After seeing some BRB's this weekend and then turning around and seeing sunglow RTB's at the next table, a red tail boa any day.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

I really like both  :Smile: 

I don't have a redtail, but I'd like to add one maybe some day. I do have a BRB, and I prefer them ever so slightly just because I was drawn to them naturally.

----------


## PigsnPythons

I don't have an RTB, but I do have a pair of BRBs.  I love the BRBs.  Mine aren't overly nippy, but have struck at me a few times while in their cages.  After they are out and being held, they are completely fine.  I've only kept balls before...so their feeding response is actually like a breath of fresh air.   :Very Happy:   Also, I haven't had any issues maintaining humidity (I have them in sterilite tubs, on newspaper, with two water bowls instead of one).  

good luck choosing!

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

I would rather own a RTB just because ive always wanted one and they get big but not huge. I also love snow and sunglow boas... me wants. 
BRB seems alot harder to care for but they do look cool too.

----------


## Ballpython2

> I loved my rtb when I had him. He was a fantastic snake. Well tempered, easy to handle, etc. Some days I really regret selling him. 
> 
> A brb has been on my list of "wish I could" snakes for a very long time though. They're simply gourgeous. However, their care is a bit more demanding than that of an rtb.
> 
> These are very different snakes. Different looks, sizes, care requirements... It's a tough choice. 
> 
> I guess I would probably go with the brb if I had the opportunity.


The care of these snakes (BRBs) isnt demanding at all. i keep mine in a  55 gallon. a sub adult that eats small rats. he/she does fine.  they tell you these snakes need it very humid but they don't.

 you can keep it in a rubber maid bin with at least two holes on all sides of the bin and its top. and for the substrate you can use the wood looking stuff that Petco sells, I forgot the name of it. as long as you keep the water dish clean and take out the feces and stuff when you see it the snake will be just fine. once it reaches a good size move it to a tank. The tank I have my rainbow in now it never gets misted at all but it has a water dish big enough to soak in.

All you have to do is keep the substrate moist so just mist the enclosure and  the substrate once and not again until you  see it drying out. if I can keep a brazilian rainbow boa alive and i got it from Petco, I'm sure if you brought it one from a breeder and do it the same way I started out doing it  yours would stay alive too lol. 

I'm actually selling mine PM if you want more details.

----------


## Ballpython2

> Having cared for a lot of both, I would say that Rainbow Boas (brazilians and colombians) generally have a lot higher tendency toward aggression than Boa constrictors... I've dealt with babies and adults of both species and with the same amount of handling etc the rainbows are usually more nippy.
> 
> Not saying that all rainbow boas are evil, as I know that with proper handling and care they can be great, i just think its more in their nature to be little demons than it is for red tails 
> 
> ,... so basically, if you get a rainbow boa be sure to handle it enough!


What do you mean by aggression? I have had my rainbow for a year and a few months and unless it smelled food it has never bite/nipped me ever. every time I take it out in public many people of different ages hold it and it never gets irritated, or anything else nor does it nip. so I'm not sure at all where the aggression you are seeing in these comes from.

----------


## mainbutter

> What do you mean by aggression? I have had my rainbow for a year and a few months and unless it smelled food it has never bite/nipped me ever. every time I take it out in public many people of different ages hold it and it never gets irritated, or anything else nor does it nip. so I'm not sure at all where the aggression you are seeing in these comes from.


have you worked with many rainbow boas?

One snake does not imply a trend.  I think it's a fair assessment to say that a BRB is more likely to be nibby than the various BC subspecies.  With ALL snake species, there are those that you can handle as you wish and they will never bite, and there are those that you can't look at without getting tagged.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

My BRB is generally fine, but he has nipped me once. He was new, though, and had been through a lot of change.

I have four balls who would love to eat you, though! And the rest are sweet.

----------


## DM1975

Get both, that is what I did...

But if I had to pick just one I would pick another red tail because they are just awesome. It seems like lots BRB people really get into their BRB's. I like mine, but I am more of a RTB person I guess.

When I got my baby BRB he probably bit me a good ten times until he calmed down. Never enough to break the skin or even remotely hurt. It took me about a week of handeling him and now he never bites.

----------


## bamf64

this is kinda off topic, but what size enclosure does a full grown rtb need?

----------


## Oxylepy

I love Red Tails.

----------


## unrezt

RTB, they are far more attractive imo.

----------


## redpython

are we talking BCI or BCC?

brb's - are we talking run of the mill snakes or we talking nice bloodlines?

----------


## oswhiteboy

I own a BRB but I also wouldnt mind having a red tail boa either.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> are we talking BCI or BCC?
> 
> brb's - are we talking run of the mill snakes or we talking nice bloodlines?


Agreed. It really depends. I do have a 'thing' for BCCs. BCIs are beautiful, but I'd prefer a Dave Colling BRB.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> The care of these snakes (BRBs) isnt demanding at all. i keep mine in a  55 gallon. a sub adult that eats small rats. he/she does fine.  they tell you these snakes need it very humid but they don't.
> 
>  you can keep it in a rubber maid bin with at least two holes on all sides of the bin and its top. and for the substrate you can use the wood looking stuff that Petco sells, I forgot the name of it. as long as you keep the water dish clean and take out the feces and stuff when you see it the snake will be just fine. once it reaches a good size move it to a tank. The tank I have my rainbow in now it never gets misted at all but it has a water dish big enough to soak in.
> 
> All you have to do is keep the substrate moist so just mist the enclosure and  the substrate once and not again until you  see it drying out. if I can keep a brazilian rainbow boa alive and i got it from Petco, I'm sure if you brought it one from a breeder and do it the same way I started out doing it  yours would stay alive too lol. 
> 
> I'm actually selling mine PM if you want more details.


I have to say, your casual comments about the care for these snakes worries me. BRB's, especially babies, need high humidity. Adults can fair better with lower (50-60's) humidity, but not misting or keeping track of humidity is something I would never tell a potential BRB owner.

I'd like to point out that caring for one snake in the manner you do does not prove the rule for all BRB's. Maybe you live in a higher humidity environment, or keep them in an area with higher ambient humidity. Maybe you are dealing with an adult. Nevertheless, it's a poor idea in my opinion to pass it on as a rule when it is definitely not a broadly accepted idea by BRB keepers and breeders.

----------


## Mike Schultz

> this is kinda off topic, but what size enclosure does a full grown rtb need?


Males will do fine in a 4x2x2 cage, females would need more like a 6x2x2. With some of the monster girls (over 8 feet and approaching 80 pounds) you may want to upgrade to an 8 foot cage.

----------


## PyramidPythons

I definitely had to go with the BRB.  I want one SOOOOO bad.  I like the RTBs, they're beautiful too, but if I absolutely had to choose, I'd go with those lovely light reflecting rainbow scales.   :Smile:

----------


## DrLew

I am fortunate to have both - and quite frankly I enjoy both!  If I had to pick one - BRB's are absolutely stunning after they shed and you put them in the sun!  WOWZA!

----------


## DrLew

sdfsdf

----------


## Crazy4Herps

I just got my first boa, a BCI, and I must say, I still adore BRBs but you'd be hard pressed to beat this little girl. Gorgeous, soft, and the most social snake I've ever seen! When I open her tub she actually comes out of her hide to say hi and wrap around my fingers.  :Razz:  I've never had a snake do that before!

----------


## wendhend

I have a pair of sunglow red tailed boa constrictors, and I appreciate their beauty, their docile temperament and willingness to eat frozen / thawed food. I know someone who has a Brazilian rainbow boa, and his snake is beautiful... but it bites, requires lots of misting and is difficult to feed; even on live mice!

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

Id have to say this is a pretty good poll. Its basically the same. I like both. I think ive already said that... but once again. I love both.  :Very Happy:

----------


## fishmommy

I would go with RTB - both great snakes but with the Red Tail you aren't constantly fretting over humidity.

Someone had an albino BRB at the recent NH show....WOW.

----------


## BPdude911

I would definitely go with the BRB just because I am only 12 and still bunk in my parent's house. LoL. But seriously, I can't handle the cage size requirements of the RTB right now. But I will admit that if I could reach the size requirements, I would SOOOO get an RTB. :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> I would definitely go with the BRB just because I am only 12 and still bunk in my parent's house. LoL. But seriously, I can't handle the cage size requirements of the RTB right now. But I will admit that if I could reach the size requirements, I would SOOOO get an RTB.


The key is to tell your parents that it'll be 8+ years before a boa would outgrow you, and by that time you'll have your own place. While it's not _exactly_ true, it worked on my parents.  :Wink:

----------


## Eventide

I'd go BRB all the way, though I have never had a RTB, and unless Moonglows come down in price a LOT, I won't be getting one anytime soon.

The few BRBs I've come in contact with have all been sweeties.  I only have a couple ball pythons that are more gentle than my BRB (and I got her when she was almost a year old). 

My BRB is very sensitive to humidity.  If I don't keep the humidity at or above 70% or so, she has trouble shedding.  Yes, this is only one snake (one datapoint), but I haven't seen any rainbow boa care sheets that say medium- to low-humidity is okay for them.

I didn't get one for a long time because I didn't think I could handle the humidity requirements, but it's actually pretty easy.  Mine is in a Vision cage (any non-glass cage should work) with a cheap humidifier.  PVC pipe runs from the humidifier to the top of the cage.  I put the humidifier on a timer and fiddled with it until I found how often it needed to run to keep the humidity at the right level.  All ya have to do after that is just keep the humidifier filled.  Ta-da!  Easy-peasy.

The only other thing ya have to watch out for with BRBs is the temperature.  They are very sensitive to high temperatures (above 85 degrees), so if you live in a hot area (like me), you have to keep a very close eye on the temps.

----------


## Monty

i voted BRB cuz i already have an 8 foot female RTB

----------


## Wretched Deviant

BRB, I have both actually and the Brazilian is the most docile and sweet snakes ever not to mention very pretty. I may even be able to say our BRB is more of a sweetheart than my ball.

----------


## steveboos

I also say BRB's, i have 2 and they are awesome!! Very sweet and easy to handle, they eat everything in sight and my god are they beautiful!!!!!

I really don't understand why more people don't own Brazilian Rainbow Boa's.

----------


## Animals As Leaders

I personally have a RTB, but I can't say I'd rather own one then the other...

I'm a huge BRB fan, but I don't have one...I've heard great things about their personality, not to mention their gorgeous looks!  Totally picking one up next chance I get...Simple answer for you...BOTH!!

----------


## Void

I own 6 rtb and 2 rainbows and I can't pick one over the other cause they're both great pets to own

----------


## blushingball419

BRB no question. I love RTBs and I've worked with both a baby and an 8 foot adult, but with me being as small as I am, it would be difficult for me to maintain and handle a big snake like that by myself. Plus, more space would be required for a larger enclosure, etc.

I know that rainbow boas can get to be a decent size too, but I just really think that they are a lot more interesting looking and so beautiful. As soon as I have the space, money and resources, I'm definitely thinking about getting one!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NicCron

I personally own both! 1 RTB and 3 BRBs. All of these animals are beautiful. It just boils down to personal preference. RTBs are awesome. But there is just something about the rich red and orange coloration of a BRB, mixxed with the rainbow irridesence. There is few members of the animal kingdom that can compare to the natural beauty of a Brazilian Rainbow Boa.  :Snake: 
also, the humidity is Very important. But don't let it scare you away from this Unique gem of a reptile! I use a repti fogger (decently affordable) and have grown these babies up since they were pencil sized! They all have wonderful appetites! They are very docile. I would highly recommend them.

----------


## Melody

i personally  love the RTBs and would definitly go with them. I love their size, temperment, and morph varities...
 BRBs are very beautiful though and I really want one one day. Both are very wonderful snakes  :Razz:

----------


## boadaddy

RTB all the way!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

We have several of each but I'm leaning toward the BRB. You just can't beat the way the BRB looks in natural sunlight.

----------


## deathadder1069

Ive had 2 RTBs and enjoyed them both but as some have stated, BRBs look awesome...just that shimmer from the light makes them look great. Maybe that will be my next snake once i get settled at my new job.  :Snake:

----------


## Evenstar

I have a RTB and am sooo happy with her!  I will always have one.  I think they are amazing animals.  However, I have not owned a BRB, but I want one!  That will be the next species I delve into I think.  So I really can't pick one over the other - except to say I'll always have a RTB even if I find I like the BRBs just as well!  Maybe I'll always have to have both!   :Very Happy: 

BTW, did you all notice that the poll is EXACTLY split 50/50 at this precise moment?  LoL.....

----------

